# At the end of my sex tether



## weeble78 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi people

First post here, and hoping some of you may have some insight for me please :scratchhead:

Synopsis: together 4 years, living together 3 years, married for 6 months. No sex.

This stopped after getting married.

Husband just doesn't seem interested in sex, or me. The interest level has always been a little up or down, but with the sex added in now I am just finding it hard to carry on.

He gives reasons such as: I'm tired, I'm 40 and these things change. He admits he's never had this problem in previous relationships.

He is addicted to computer games and sits on them from the minute he gets home from work until the minute he goes to bed (usually later than me). Sitting on the sofa 6pm - bedtime.

I sit with him watching tv, surfing the net - anything. And it's driving me slowly mental.

He shows no interest in any of the things I enjoy - and he never has done. He has actually derided them all as silly or boring.

With the sex thing he just can't seem to maintain anything around me. No problems otherwise e.g. porn and helping himself out. Since we got married there is just nothing there. He even came home with viagra a few weeks ago which helped a little but he seems turned off by me.

I've tried probing further, he's said he finds my underwear and my night attire unattractive. I tried putting on something ****ty and he pushed me away.

He's been doing overtime the last couple of weeks and was miserable - so I said this week let's spend Sunday morning in bed, I'll make a gorgeous breakfast and we'll get naughty and spend the morning snuggling together - which he seemed pleased with.

Saturday day he tells me he's going over his friend's house and will stay the night, not coming back til late morning. I said it was a shame we'd be missing our lovely morning together and maybe we could do it next week - he shouted at me saying I was trying to start an argument and said he'd have to get a taxi back so it would cost too much (£10). I said I wasn't starting anything and he stormed upstairs.

He came back this morning and has laid on the sofa all day again. There was no sorry but I'd really like to go cut loose with my friend, can we do it next weekend - just an argument.

I'm feeling pretty destroyed today. I went out with a girlfriend last night and told her how I felt about everything. She was really supportive, especially as this week at work we've been told our review is starting - we're at risk of losing our jobs. I texted my husband at work to tell him and his reply was that he was sorry and we could talk more about it later. He hasn't said a word since.

Good god I've run on forever here. Basically I'm feeling really sad and rejected, and I'm starting to feel lonely in my own home. Does anyone have any suggestions to help please?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, I'm sorry no one has responded to your post yet. I guess it was missed by several of us.

This must feel like the desolation after a bombing?

Couple of thoughts...
Medical...when was his last physical and did he have his testosterone checked? If he hasn't, send him back and make him get it checked! He shows some symptoms of the "fog" that is talked about with regard to low T.

Does he show any signs of depression? Men Get Depression | What Causes Depression?

Are you certain he is not over indulging in porn and masturbation?

Lastly, could he be having an affair?

These are the thing I suggest you investigate and eliminate before you take any further steps in dealing with this horrible and very upsetting behavior.

Again, sorry this post was missed. I'm sure others will also post their POV on what might be happening with your H.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

What happened to all the comments on this thread?? I know I posted! I said that I believe he is cheating!


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I responded too - twice!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Huh? That's weird?


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Autosexual male.

Porn addict.

Gay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

